# Im new to this lol ....HELP



## ls1andy (Mar 11, 2013)

New to muscle and goats... 
Have had hondas all my life.. 
Need some help i got a ls1 gto and would like suggestions of what i should do first as far as power


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LT Headers and tune 
/thread


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe an OTRCAI...


----------

